# Marinco trolling motor plug issue



## Marker10 (Oct 29, 2017)

I have a new skiff that is wired with a 24 volt Minnkota Riptide Terrova 80 lb thrust (56 max amp draw), two new Group 24 wet cell batteries and while out yesterday I could not get my trolling motor to synchronize with the remote. I had a fully charged pair of trolling motor batteries and no issues with the remote batteries as well. All attempts to use the trolling motor failed, so I took apart the plug to find this.

The plug is a Marinco 40 amp plug and receptacle installed by the factory, but after looking over the specs, I'm running a 56 max amp draw on this circuit. The delamination on the plating is found only on the negative terminal, and the remaining terminals, screws, housing show no signs of damage. The terminal is damaged on three sides and restricted to the area where the plug and receptacle meet. 

Thinking about the skiff and wiring, should I be using a 70 amp rated plug instead of a 40 amp rated plug due to the max amperage draw? Any assistance is appreciated and thank you in advance.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

If you are considering changing plugs I’d recommend changing the style. I’ve always had trouble with that type of plug. Switched to the Battery Tender plug and will not switch back.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

I've never had that plug but some friends have it and I've had trouble with them. Screws come loose in them. As you say, it's rated for 40 amps and I use a 60 amp circuit breaker so I've never understood how that was supposed to work. I have the Marinco 70 amp.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

2x on battery tender and they have a vertical plug...built heavy duty


----------



## Marker10 (Oct 29, 2017)

I found a useful thread that I should have searched for before asking. I appreciate the feedback and will definitely upgrade my TM plug after reading these recommendations. Thank you.

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/marinco-vs-battery-tender-trolling-motor-plug.39201/


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have gone through three Marinco plugs on my last boat. They corrode unless you slather grease on them which isn’t always great in the deck of a skiff. 
I recently bought a Battery Tender plug and plan on making a dry box for a battery I will keep portable under my casting platform to eliminate deck holes.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I was having some of the same issues with my Ulterra. I took the plug apart and the negative lead was totally corroded 3" up the wire. I cut the oxidized wire ends off and put the plug back together. I am going to replace my trolling motor leads from the base unit to the plug with marine grade tinned copper. The wires that come from Minn Kota are plain copper. You can only have so much grease in the plug and the Marinco plug isn't very water tight either so it is a loosing battle. I will also be switching to the Battery Tender plug.


----------



## prinjm6 (May 13, 2015)

Another vote for battery tender, larger posts and better connection.


----------

